
Show HN: Soup to nuts e-commerce side project in 10 days - jhgaylor
https://trumpdicks.com
======
jhgaylor
I wrote about the experience and did all the management in trello. I'm looking
forward to sharing more about how it was made.

I got all the legal, software, ops, and artwork done in 10 days. It was quite
a whirlwind.

~~~
Fuzzwah
Where did you write about the experience?

~~~
jhgaylor
Sorry, I wasn't clear there. It's all in draft form but I wrote every day with
the intention of not losing detail. I will publish those posts as I edit them.
Inauguration is right around the corner and I have to keep up with that at the
moment.

